# D800 WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE FIRST WEEK OF FEB.



## doug13 (Jan 26, 2012)

Word around, is that a French representative was bragging at a bar in Paris about covering the release of the new Nikon sometime next week.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

Positive it's not a new ashton kutcher coolpix? It's all speculation what or if anything will be announced. Just like the 7d2, 70D, and the 5D3 which could come out anytime in 2012.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Positive it's not a new ashton kutcher coolpix?



I've heard a local Nikon rep speculating about a the upcoming release of a new digital camera called the DS-Ri2...oh, wait...that's for microscopes. Sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## traveller (Jan 26, 2012)

doug13 said:


> Word around, is that a French representative was bragging at a bar in Paris about covering the release of the new Nikon sometime next week.



Word around where?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2012)

Nikon badly needs to replace the D700 and D300S. They cannot sell them in Japan, due to battery safety laws. You can bet that they are pulling out all the stops to get new models ready for release ASAP. 

Canon doesn't have that problem, and it hurts Nikon to see Canon selling the 5D MK II and 7D in Japan while they have nothing to sell that competes.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nikon badly needs to replace the D700 and D300S. They cannot sell them in Japan, due to battery safety laws. You can bet that they are pulling out all the stops to get new models ready for release ASAP.



Good point, forgot about that. Did you read at Nikonrumors that the D700/D300S are officially on the discontinued list?



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon doesn't have that problem, and it hurts Nikon to see Canon selling the 5D MK II and 7D in Japan while they have nothing to sell that competes.



Yes, and ll this time we should have been blaming Nikon! Had they gotten their act together and deprived Canon of 5d2/7d sales, we would have had a 5D3 announced by now


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> it hurts Nikon to see Canon selling the 5D MK II and 7D in Japan while they have nothing to sell that competes.



I thought D7000 competes well against 7D? No?


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 26, 2012)

They are banned from sale in Japan due to new battery regulations. Exposed contacts, IIRC.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

NikonRumors is now so sure about the announcement of D800 on Feb 7.

And seems like the discontinuation of D700 as FF entry model won't create a gap that lasts too long because NR said:

"_...The Nikon D800 will start shipping few week after the announcement..._"


----------



## jaduffy007 (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally... Nikon releases their version of the 5d2....but with very good AF. Now, I want to see the ISO performance.
If it equals the D700...likely imo...that would be a success. And if the version w/AA filter is $3k as rumored vs $4k w/o AA...it will be quite the camera.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 26, 2012)

jaduffy007 said:


> Finally... Nikon releases their version of the 5d2....but with very good AF. Now, I want to see the ISO performance.
> If it equals the D700...likely imo...that would be a success. And if the version w/AA filter is $3k as rumored vs $4k w/o AA...it will be quite the camera.



If thats true, Will you switch?


----------



## K-amps (Jan 26, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > it hurts Nikon to see Canon selling the 5D MK II and 7D in Japan while they have nothing to sell that competes.
> ...



The D7000 competes favorably to the 60D, but is lower end compared to the 7D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > it hurts Nikon to see Canon selling the 5D MK II and 7D in Japan while they have nothing to sell that competes.
> ...



No, the D7000 is a competitor to the 60D. The D300S is the equivalent Nikon body to the 7D.


----------



## RedEye (Jan 27, 2012)

jaduffy007 said:


> Finally... Nikon releases their version of the 5d2....but with very good AF. Now, I want to see the ISO performance.
> If it equals the D700...likely imo...that would be a success. And if the version w/AA filter is $3k as rumored vs $4k w/o AA...it will be quite the camera.



Any thoughts on why the camera w/o the AA filter would be more expensive? More chip processing or complex algo?


----------



## distant.star (Jan 27, 2012)

Word around?

As Mia Wallace said in the movie, "Pulp Fiction:"

"When you little scamps get together, you're worse than a sewing circle."





doug13 said:


> Word around, is that a French representative was bragging at a bar in Paris about covering the release of the new Nikon sometime next week.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 27, 2012)

RedEye said:


> jaduffy007 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally... Nikon releases their version of the 5d2....but with very good AF. Now, I want to see the ISO performance.
> ...



Couple of things come to mind: Post production effort to remove AA filter or remove from the line for special handling. That alone is not worth $1k premium, the other reason is, because the Market really wants it and will pay that premium happily. Nikon likes to play on the "exclusive"...


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nikon D800 leaked sample image @iso 6400
http://fstoppers.com/leak-could-this-be-the-first-leaked-file-off-the-nikon-d800-dslr
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1021&thread=40479554
full size image:
http://d1ljua7nc4hnur.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/first-leaked-image-from-D800.jpg


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> Nikon D800 leaked sample image @iso 6400
> http://fstoppers.com/leak-could-this-be-the-first-leaked-file-off-the-nikon-d800-dslr
> http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1021&thread=40479554
> full size image:
> http://d1ljua7nc4hnur.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/first-leaked-image-from-D800.jpg




I can't get any EXIF info from the full size image.... :-\


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 2, 2012)

It's funny... on the Nikon boards you hear quite a few people saying things like "I need to hurry up and get the D700 before it's too late/I'm afraid that the D800 is going to suck." 

I have NEVER seen a post saying "I better hurry up and get a 5D2 because the 5D3 is going to suck."

Just sayin....


----------



## nicku (Feb 2, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> Nikon D800 leaked sample image @iso 6400
> http://fstoppers.com/leak-could-this-be-the-first-leaked-file-off-the-nikon-d800-dslr
> http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1021&thread=40479554
> full size image:
> http://d1ljua7nc4hnur.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/first-leaked-image-from-D800.jpg



If the sample is true than the new D800 will destroy the 5Dmk3 ( if the 5d will be a 22MP camera), even if canon will have 1 sop better ISO; 14 MP advantage will make a huge difference. 

Hope Canon will go for the 28-32 MP sensor.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 2, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> It's funny... on the Nikon boards you hear quite a few people saying things like "I need to hurry up and get the D700 before it's too late/I'm afraid that the D800 is going to suck."
> 
> I have NEVER seen a post saying "I better hurry up and get a 5D2 because the 5D3 is going to suck."
> 
> Just sayin....



Had a Nikon user tell me yesterday that she doesn't like the new cameras because they haven't got the AF motors in the body - so she is staying on the D90.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 2, 2012)

noodles said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D800 leaked sample image @iso 6400
> ...


Someone got this just before they deleted the EXIF info

EXIF info. trimmed to meet dpreview's 6k character limit:

File Size : 6.2 MB
File Modification Date/Time : 2012:01:30 23:26:00-08:00
File Type : JPEG
Make : NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model Name : NIKON D800
Orientation : Horizontal (normal)
X Resolution : 240
Y Resolution : 240
Resolution Unit : inches
Software : Adobe Photoshop CS5 Windows
Modify Date : 2012:01:31 16:05:57
Exposure Time : 1/13
F Number : 2.8
Exposure Program : Program AE
ISO : 6400
Exif Version : 0230
Date/Time Original : 2011:04:30 21:09:07
Create Date : 2011:04:30 21:09:07
Shutter Speed Value : 1/13
Aperture Value : 2.8
Max Aperture Value : 2.8
Metering Mode : Multi-segment
Light Source : Fine Weather
Flash : Off, Did not fire
Focal Length : 44.0 mm
Color Space : Uncalibrated
Exif Image Width : 4912
Exif Image Height : 7360
CFA Pattern : [Red,Green][Green,Blue]
Exposure Mode : Auto
Focal Length In 35mm Format : 44 mm
Lens Model : 24.0-70.0 mm f/2.8
Thumbnail Offset : 962
Thumbnail Length : 6974
Application Record Version : 55563
Time Created : 21:09:07+00:00
Photoshop Quality : 10
Photoshop Format : Standard
Progressive Scans : 3 Scans
Creator Tool : Adobe Photoshop CS5 Windows
Metadata Date : 2012:01:31 16:05:57+09:00
Lens Info : 24-70mm f/2.8
Lens : 24.0-70.0 mm f/2.8
Image Number : 860
Date Created : 2011:04:30 21:09:07.008
ICC Profile Name : ProPhoto RGB
Raw File Name : DSC_0996.JPG
Version : 6.6
Process Version : 5.7
White Balance : Custom
Tone Curve Name : Custom
Camera Profile : Embedded
Lens Profile Setup : LensDefaults 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The intersting thing is the photo was created on 30/04/2011, I believe the Thailand flood began at the end of July


----------



## nicku (Feb 2, 2012)

Date/Time Original : 2011:04:30 21:09:07;The body was finished at least 10 months before the announcing date. hmmm, Hard to believe that the exif data is true


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, i had a look at that picture as well.

I can't help thinking something is wrong about it - it just doesn't strike me as an image you would be using to portray a state of the art new release - especially if it trying to demonstrate a new 36mp sensor.

To have been taken last April - that would imply that Nikon do not have such a robust NDA as Canon...


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 2, 2012)

If exif was true... ISO6400, f2.8, 1/13s - extreme lighting conditions


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 2, 2012)

I think we are going to see two different bodies from Canon and 5d mk3 is not intended to be a competitor to d800. Perhaps a late Feb 5D x or mk3 and a high mp 3D around Photokina?


----------



## nicku (Feb 2, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> I think we are going to see two different bodies from Canon and 5d mk3 is not intended to be a competitor to d800. Perhaps a late Feb 5D x or mk3 and a high mp 3D around Photokina?



sounds plausible to have a 22MP 5DX with 7.5 - 8 fps ( 5dMK2 and 7D) with very good ISO performance and a say a 3D high resolution 32MP camera (for studio use)...


----------



## zim (Feb 2, 2012)

....... she is lovely though :


----------



## JR (Feb 2, 2012)

nicku said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D800 leaked sample image @iso 6400
> ...



Why would you say that based on that picture? Unless you are into really large print, you will not see much different between 22MP and 36MP. You *will  * see a big difference however in the better ISO performance from a 5DmkIII for the every day use (hopefully anyway).


----------



## photogaz (Feb 2, 2012)

JR said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > simonxu11 said:
> ...



I agree completely. I don't want any more pixels over 22MP. I do however see the need for low ISO. Let Nikon have their high res sensor.


----------



## torger (Feb 2, 2012)

I think the G1X dxo measurements are a bit worrying, looks like Canon still can't make as good pixels as Sony. Seems to perform about the same as the 7D from 2009... but of course you can compete in other ways than sensor quality I guess...


----------



## kirillica (Feb 2, 2012)

torger said:


> I think the G1X dxo measurements are a bit worrying, looks like Canon still can't make as good pixels as Sony. Seems to perform about the same as the 7D from 2009... but of course you can compete in other ways than sensor quality I guess...


Tell me, why G1X *should be better*, than semi-professional DSLR 7D?

Am sure Canon can do an excellent job with sensors, and we will see it in 1DX model, for example.


----------



## torger (Feb 2, 2012)

kirillica said:


> torger said:
> 
> 
> > I think the G1X dxo measurements are a bit worrying, looks like Canon still can't make as good pixels as Sony. Seems to perform about the same as the 7D from 2009... but of course you can compete in other ways than sensor quality I guess...
> ...



Because it is produced two years later. It is the same pixel size, 4um pixels should perform better today than two years ago.

It is not necessary to differentiate the G1X and 7D on the sensor, the 7D is a DSLR with the autofocus, speed, build, interchangable lenses etc.

I would be surprised if they make the G1X sensor deliberately less good than they can, then they could just as well make a smaller sensor instead and made the camera more compact.

But sure, 1DX will be a safer benchmark to look at. Of what I have seen so far I'm a bit afraid that the sensor performance hype coming from Canon on the newer and coming models are more about JPEG noise reduction in digic5 than about raw sensor performance. I'd love to be proven wrong. But if I'm right I can keep my 5Dmk2 longer, so that's kind of ok too .


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 2, 2012)

torger said:


> kirillica said:
> 
> 
> > torger said:
> ...



I think 7D comparison becomes relevant due to the price tag on G1X - it is in the same range as 600D and even 60D with that 18mp sensor... Yes, then there are additional costs of lenses for 600D/60D and then G1X being a compact camera... To me it does not justify the price but then different needs, different evaluations...


----------



## dshipley (Feb 2, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> It's funny... on the Nikon boards you hear quite a few people saying things like "I need to hurry up and get the D700 before it's too late/I'm afraid that the D800 is going to suck."
> 
> I have NEVER seen a post saying "I better hurry up and get a 5D2 because the 5D3 is going to suck."
> 
> Just sayin....



I think you're seeing users react to the possibility of a D800 with 36mp vs a D700 with 12mp. There are quite a few people who simply don't need or want a FF 36mp DSLR which is why the D700 (at its current price point) is still in demand among Nikon users. Without it Nikon no longer has a semi-pro priced FF camera that has the qualities certain users want (reasonable mp count, speed, great high ISO performance).



briansquibb said:


> Had a Nikon user tell me yesterday that she doesn't like the new cameras because they haven't got the AF motors in the body - so she is staying on the D90.



She doesn't know what she's talking about. Nikon includes in-body AF motors (for use with older non-AFS autofocus lenses) from a certain price point in their DSLR camera line (essentially all of their DSLRs except the first two entry level models... which are the D3100/D3000 and the D5100/D5000).

Her D90, while still listed for sale on Nikon USA's page, was replaced by the D7000 (similar situation with the D4/D3s, the D5100/D5000, and the D3100/D3000 - both the old model and its replacement are listed).


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 2, 2012)

JR said:


> Why would you say that based on that picture? Unless you are into really large print, you will not see much different between 22MP and 36MP. You *will  * see a big difference however in the better ISO performance from a 5DmkIII for the every day use (hopefully anyway).



This is a misconception. Sensor size and technology level are the primary drivers of high ISO performance, not pixel size. I wouldn't bet on a 5D3 having better high ISO just based on pixel size.

I do agree that for normal print sizes you would not notice a difference between 22 and 36 MP. However, for those of us who do like to make large prints, the difference will be there and might be enough to force a switch if Canon does not answer Nikon quickly.

Even if the 5D3 has superior high ISO, how many people will see it "every day"? Most shots are made in the ISO 100-800 range, not 6400 and 12,800. I don't want to sacrifice total resolution for a little less noise at an ISO I'll never use.


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 2, 2012)

If that is supposed to be a future official Nikon sample image, why would they use lighting conditions that would require such a low shutterspeed, to the point that there is motion blur evident? This has resulted in a soft double image, that does little for showing the capabilities of the camera, beyond low noise levels.


----------



## JR (Feb 2, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you say that based on that picture? Unless you are into really large print, you will not see much different between 22MP and 36MP. You *will  * see a big difference however in the better ISO performance from a 5DmkIII for the every day use (hopefully anyway).
> ...



Unless I use a flash, if I want to freeze action for my indoor shots (even with my daughter) then I need to shoot at least with ISO 1600 depending on lighting and lenses. Sure I have very fast lens but you also dont always want to shoot at f1.2 so I end up using ISO 1600-6400 quite a bit. I would see and appreciate better ISO performance everyday!


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 2, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> Even if the 5D3 has superior high ISO, how many people will see it "every day"? Most shots are made in the ISO 100-800 range, not 6400 and 12,800. I don't want to sacrifice total resolution for a little less noise at an ISO I'll never use.



Much like JR, between October to March the majority of my photography takes place wide open at 2.8, 1/500 and ISO 3200, and even then I have to push my exposures a bit in post. I also can't presently shoot in certain arenas because they are too dark, as I would need 6400 or 12800 in order to maintain the shutter speed to stop action. Taking pictures of my kids' teams is certainly not one of the cheaper things I love to do!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

JR said:


> dtaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Even if the 5D3 has superior high ISO, how many people will see it "every day"? Most shots are made in the ISO 100-800 range, not 6400 and 12,800. I don't want to sacrifice total resolution for a little less noise at an ISO I'll never use.
> ...



+1. I prefer to stick to ISO 3200, and often want more than eyelashes in focus even with an f/1.2 lens. If RAW ISO 6400 on a new body looks like ISO 3200 on the 5DII, I'll be quite pleased.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 2, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you say that based on that picture? Unless you are into really large print, you will not see much different between 22MP and 36MP. You *will  * see a big difference however in the better ISO performance from a 5DmkIII for the every day use (hopefully anyway).
> ...



That's not a misconception, that's physics.

All else being equal, larger photo sites collect more light, and will require less amplification at a given ISO setting, producing less noise.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2012)

nicku said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D800 leaked sample image @iso 6400
> ...



I looked at the ISO 6400 sample, with all the NR, there is lost detail, about the same as a 5D MK II at 6400.

I would expect it to have more detail at low ISO, but its not a high ISO camera. It certainly does not blow away a 5D MK II. For $1000 more, I'd pass.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 2, 2012)

nicku said:


> If the sample is true than the new D800 will destroy the 5Dmk3 ( if the 5d will be a 22MP camera), even if canon will have 1 sop better ISO; 14 MP advantage will make a huge difference.
> 
> Hope Canon will go for the 28-32 MP sensor.




Oh my, people say the silliest things about cameras that are not even released. Not to mention cameras that don't even officially exist yet. : 

I dunno about most people but I'd take 1 stop better ISO over 14MP any day. Heck, I'd take it over 28mp.


----------



## kirillica (Feb 3, 2012)

bvukich said:


> dtaylor said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



Then go shooting with 20D and 8Mp  Why not, if it's physics? lol ;D 

Talking pixels, don't forget about pixel's quality, sensitivity and data post-processing. It's not physics, but physics + technology.


----------

